# Drywall to Plaster...



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a job starting next week. Have to hang 4 boards on the bottom of a soffit. There is plaster there now and its staying. A pipe broke and there was some damage. So what is was thinking was glue and rock to rock screws. 
Whats the best way you guys have found?
Yes, I could rewire it and fix it that way.. 
I want it done quick and easy..:thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Glue 1/4 rock over it----personally I hate gyp to gyp screws[[[ I,d rather locate framing]]]


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

DSJOHN said:


> Glue 1/4 rock over it----personally I hate gyp to gyp screws[[[ I,d rather locate framing]]]


Thx.. Glue and maybe drywall nails just to hold it up..


----------

